# Little Lace Box October *Spoilers*



## Geek2 (Oct 4, 2015)

Here is the thread for the October Little Lace Box.


----------



## Saiza (Oct 6, 2015)

Are there any spoilers at all? I'm dying to find out what will be in this month's box. August's box was a miss for me.


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 6, 2015)

Saiza said:


> Are there any spoilers at all? I'm dying to find out what will be in this month's box. August's box was a miss for me.


They don't release spoilers. The theme for October is Authentic Autumn.


----------



## prettycat33 (Oct 7, 2015)

In case anyone was wondering if they will be receiving another serendipity bag at no charge; I just asked LLB and they are done working out there issues, so if we want to receive serendipity we will need to order it at $10 I think it is off their site. It was really sweet getting it free of charge, but I knew it wouldn't last forever. I was happy to get the two I received for free. Anxious to see what us in the September serendipity.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 7, 2015)

I've seen the September Serendipity online somewhere.  I'm sure you can find it.  Sorry, forgot where I saw it.


----------



## Saiza (Oct 7, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I've seen the September Serendipity online somewhere.  I'm sure you can find it.  Sorry, forgot where I saw it.


Ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com and mommysplurge.com both got it.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 7, 2015)

The last few boxes have been just so-so for me, I'm considering canceling if this next box is a dud too. However, part of me wants to hold out until the December box since last year's December was nothing short of AMAZING... With of that said, the theme for the October box and the accompanying pictures (the girls in the pictures are all in summer wear and doing spring/summer activities...where exactly is the Autumn influence?) aren't exactly wowing me. 



> Little Lace Box On Sale NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saiza (Oct 7, 2015)

Hm that is strange, those are great pictures for a summer box, but not autumn. I hang onto my subscription because it's locked in at the $40 price. For $40 it's fine but I wouldn't want to gamble $50 on it, the last few boxes haven't really been for me.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 7, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> The last few boxes have been just so-so for me, I'm considering canceling if this next box is a dud too. However, part of me wants to hold out until the December box since last year's December was nothing short of AMAZING... With of that said, the theme for the October box and the accompanying pictures (the girls in the pictures are all in summer wear and doing spring/summer activities...where exactly is the Autumn influence?) aren't exactly wowing me.


I could be wrong but I believe the awesome holiday box was actually sent in November so the stuff could actually be used in the month of December.  Sadly I doubt there will be a holiday box again unless it ships earlier than usual.


----------



## Kaistone (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes, the holiday box was sent out in November. I remember because I missed out on that one... I didn't subscribe until February of this year. I'm looking forward to the October box. I love autumn, so I'm hoping for some seriously autumn themed items such as a nice cozy infinity scarf and some cocoa or cider  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do agree that the pictures look very summer oriented.

I'm getting excited. We should be getting our boxes by the end of next week.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 20, 2015)

The description for authentic Autumn is super vague. And I agree, those pics look really summery, so I'm not sure there are any hints to go on with those. June was a fashion/style themed box right? It's already fading in my memory (sigh). But anyway, fashion/style is an interesting theme given that sized items aren't an option.

My guess would be a jewelry piece for sure. Maybe a necklace. Possibly something with fringe. It's been a little while since they sent a clutch or purse, so that could be possible and on theme. Would love a tote in a cognac color. There's always the possibility of a scarf, I know they sent an infinity one last year before I stated subbing. I would have guessed watch or fedora, but Rachel Zoe just sent those (and I'm wearing the heck out of them).

The last boxes have also had LLB themed items, so I'll be interested to see if that continues. I'm liking the Shea butter lotion on my feet, but in general the last thing I need is more bath/body products.

Anyway, it's starting to feel like winter where I am, so I'm hoping they start shipping today so we have the box by this weekend. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Saiza (Oct 20, 2015)

Has anyone gotten a shipping notice yet? I got my renewal emails but haven't received a tracking number yet. I'm dying to see what's in this month's box since last time was a fail for me, but great gifts for my mom and aunt.


----------



## roohound (Oct 20, 2015)

Trying to figure out what's up with LLB. They used to be really good about charging our cards and then shipping right out after that.

I may be way off base but I think they've been burned whenever they try to make their theme too specific. Authentic Autumn is pretty damned generic - hard to not find stuff you can just toss in a box to meet that theme. I think that's what's bumming me out - the edge LLB had over other subscription boxes was their theming. But if we're just going to get a very meh "autumn" box, I'm going to seriously think about cancelling. I'm also concerned because I saw them advertising a deal on Groupon - I'm kind of surprised to see them there. Come on LLB, prove me wrong and knock this autumn box out of the park.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 21, 2015)

Their mom works for Groupon - Director of something.


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 21, 2015)

I know this is the October Box thread, and I can't wait to get my box.  But, I got a facebook response back about December/Holiday box, that it would be shipped before Christmas!  Yay!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 21, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> I know this is the October Box thread, and I can't wait to get my box.  But, I got a facebook response back about December/Holiday box, that it would be shipped before Christmas!  Yay!


I just opened a thread for the Holiday box after seeing this. Thanks for the info! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138224-little-lace-box-december-holiday-box-spoilers/


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 21, 2015)

Reija said:


> I just opened a thread for the Holiday box after seeing this. Thanks for the info! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138224-little-lace-box-december-holiday-box-spoilers/


Thanks Reija, I don't know how to start a new thread. Just excited to put the news out there!


----------



## MallyD84 (Oct 21, 2015)

LLB has been more disappointing with each box, and I really hope this one is better...but I'm not holding my breath.

"Your style, your way" leads me to think that there will likely be another third party involved (like the bouqs)...and while the flowers were a nice touch, I don't particularly enjoy that a box I pay so much for requires that I register with another site to take advantage of one of the main items.

Also, this box gets the axe once my sub is up if I receive one more llb brand item. I know some people enjoy it, but I subbed specifically because they advertise items from up and coming artisans...I did not sign up for their own personal line. I wouldn't take such issue if they were bonus items, but to use them as main components is asinine, particularly when paired with the fact that they raised the price of their box.

I do agree with what was said earlier...their themes used to be on point, and now it's just haphazard. Still so disappointed with last month...that theme had SO much potential, and I feel like it would have been saved if the perfume and stupid llb body butter had been replaced with more thoughtful items.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 22, 2015)

Saiza said:


> Has anyone gotten a shipping notice yet? I got my renewal emails but haven't received a tracking number yet. I'm dying to see what's in this month's box since last time was a fail for me, but great gifts for my mom and aunt.


I've been billed but haven't received a shipping notice--same as you.


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 22, 2015)

I got pre-shipment information last night.  I checked my USPS account and it is there.  So I am hoping I will have my package Saturday or Monday @ the latest!  Can't wait to see what is inside.  I like this box because everyone receives the same items (other than possible color schemes), it eliminates box envy for everyone.  Wish some of the other boxes would do this. Plus it is not just beauty or lifestyle, it is a little of both. 

On a different note, I bet there is a LLB Body Spray or Body Oil in this one to go with the shea butter and body scrub! LOL!


----------



## Saiza (Oct 22, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> On a different note, I bet there is a LLB Body Spray or Body Oil in this one to go with the shea butter and body scrub! LOL!



  I just got my shipping notice too, can't wait to see what's in the box. I pray it's something good, last box was a fail for me. I think if there's a LLB body spray or something I'll lose my mind lol.


----------



## Kaistone (Oct 22, 2015)

I also received my pre-shipment notice last night, and a shipping email today as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love my LLB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It'll be a good ending to a not so good week.


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 22, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I just got my shipping notice too, can't wait to see what's in the box. I pray it's something good, last box was a fail for me. I think if there's a LLB body spray or something I'll lose my mind lol.


I always say 3rd time is a charm!!!!  This could be the 3rd box w/ LLB item in it!!! Most of the boxes are a hit with me, the items have been different from other boxes, plus no spoilers really, so fun to open!  I have a weakness for spoilers.  My flowers that I ordered were wilted after a few days and some of the edges were a little dark on the roses.  But it was an ok box.  I love fresh flowers!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 22, 2015)

Got my shipping notice today too! Fingers crossed that I'll get the box on/by Saturday.

I that my favorite curations have been ones with a tight theme (like Nonna's kitchen - I loved that box) and Downton Abbey (January) ... but I love fashion and style, and that seems to be something the curators have an interest in, so I'm hoping they'll have settled into the every-other-month box schedule and secured something super fun for awesome autumn from an up and coming designer.


----------



## MallyD84 (Oct 22, 2015)

On a different note, I bet there is a LLB Body Spray or Body Oil in this one to go with the shea butter and body scrub! LOL!

Lol so help me, if there's another value-inflated llb item, they won't even have to have their dad hunt me down on social media and unsub me Bc I will do it myself. I don't know one person that subs for access to their bath and body line.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 22, 2015)

MallyD84 said:


> Lol so help me, if there's another value-inflated llb item, they won't even have to have their dad hunt me down on social media and unsub me Bc I will do it myself. I don't know one person that subs for access to their bath and body line.



I unsubbed but I loved their bath products and am stalking this thread hoping there'll be something good to swap for. The sugar scrub and body butter are long gone!


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 22, 2015)

Just got my shipping notice!


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 22, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> On a different note, I bet there is a LLB Body Spray or Body Oil in this one to go with the shea butter and body scrub! LOL!


Although I love body products, I hope there isn't another LLB brand one. Both that I got (peach and bamboo) were heavily scented---too heavily scented imo.


----------



## Saiza (Oct 22, 2015)

My tracking link says expected delivery is Saturday, I can't wait to get it, dying to see what's in it. Hopefully won't be disappointed.


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm supposed to get mine tomorrow too. I like the fact that pretty much everyone gets the box on the same day.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm getting mine today too and I'm going to try to stay off the internet so that I don't spoil myself either accidentally or on purpose.

I don't mind getting their body products either... Although I also want to keep the focus on up and coming designers. What I would like - is if they're going to create their own products in a variety of scents, they should send out a scent sampler so we can try them all and then choose a full sized product from their shop. I actually love the texture of the Shea cream, but hate the scent I got (and of course I got the same scent in the sugar scrub too, lol) anyway, I'd like to try it in one of the other scents but I'm reluctant to pull the trigger based on how much I dislike the scent of the one I have...

Anyway, fingers crossed we all get something we love in the mail today!


----------



## Hshaw05 (Oct 24, 2015)

Got mine!



Spoiler


----------



## Aminah Hassan (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello, I just received my first first little lace box in the mail today! As excited as I am to see what this company has to offer, I feel a little underwhelmed by the amount of makeup products included.

Spoiler Alert! I've included pictures but I'm not sure how to hide them. Don't scroll down if you don't want to see what's inside!


----------



## MallyD84 (Oct 24, 2015)

Received mine...and hate how continually disappointing LLB has been when they used to be so great. Three ofra products? One serendipity was pretty much exclusively ofra products, and the other two since have featured the brand as well. I can see one item, but three?!

The mints and tea are an afterthought that don't really have anything to do with the theme. The only item that does is the pashmina (which I do love), but again the theme vs delivery is questionable at best.

The decanter is okay, but not thematic and not something I'd ever want to be a main component of a box. LLB has really gone downhill...seems like the last truly great ones were Downton Abbey &amp; Nonna's Kitchen.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 24, 2015)

I wish I wouldn't have peeked, however, that is not going to make a difference to my opinion. I have been a huge LLB cheerleader. I personally, have had the most AMAZING customer service experiences with LLB. Their tightly themed boxes have been ON POINT, which I agree with other comments, the last tightly themed box was Nonna's Kitchen. I jumped in on the sub with the Downton Abbey box (which I loved). I locked in a great price per box, because it was last years annual membership price. I put all the money out at one shot, because I was so jealous of all the boxes I missed, and I was not going to miss the Downton box (only annuals were available). I completely respected when LLB sent out the long email, but laid it out there, that business was booming, and in order to maintain the amazing boxes they were going to go to every other month, and raise prices(I was grandfathered in the original price). I was excited at the prospect the boxes were going to to get even more amazing with more curation time. I don't know if I feel that is the case. I have tried to find one product in each box that I think is GREAT, and worth the price of admission, even if I don't love the box as a whole. This October box, I am having a hard time finding that item that is GREAT to me. While the OFRA cosmetics are really nice pieces of makeup, I feel like they are a LLB sponsor. We were given a bunch of them in Serendipity, and they are all over the LLB shop. So 3 more pieces of OFRA makeup isn't exciting. I don't understand the mints being part of the theme. The perfume thing, and the pashmina are both nice, and could be good gifts to put aside. I really thought there would be some jewelery or more accessories to go with the style theme. The dollar value is there, and I know not everyone will love every box. I am going to hold on, and see how I like the holiday themed box, last years looked awesome, and I love their customer service. I peronally signed up, because the LLB boxes were so different, and quite frankly in an outstanding league of their own, but my feelings are slightly changing. Rant over, lol.


----------



## Weebs (Oct 24, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I wish I wouldn't have peeked, however, that is not going to make a difference to my opinion. I have been a huge LLB cheerleader. I personally, have had the most AMAZING customer service experiences with LLB. Their tightly themed boxes have been ON POINT, which I agree with other comments, the last tightly themed box was Nonna's Kitchen. I jumped in on the sub with the Downton Abbey box (which I loved). I locked in a great price per box, because it was last years annual membership price. I put all the money out at one shot, because I was so jealous of all the boxes I missed, and I was not going to miss the Downton box (only annuals were available). I completely respected when LLB sent out the long email, but laid it out there, that business was booming, and in order to maintain the amazing boxes they were going to go to every other month, and raise prices(I was grandfathered in the original price). I was excited at the prospect the boxes were going to to get even more amazing with more curation time. I don't know if I feel that is the case. I have tried to find one product in each box that I think is GREAT, and worth the price of admission, even if I don't love the box as a whole. This October box, I am having a hard time finding that item that is GREAT to me. While the OFRA cosmetics are really nice pieces of makeup, I feel like they are a LLB sponsor. We were given a bunch of them in Serendipity, and they are all over the LLB shop. So 3 more pieces of OFRA makeup isn't exciting. I don't understand the mints being part of the theme. The perfume thing, and the pashmina are both nice, and could be good gifts to put aside. I really thought there would be some jewelery or more accessories to go with the style theme. The dollar value is there, and I know not everyone will love every box. I am going to hold on, and see how I like the holiday themed box, last years looked awesome, and I love their customer service. I peronally signed up, because the LLB boxes were so different, and quite frankly in an outstanding league of their own, but my feelings are slightly changing. Rant over, lol.


I completely understand because I'm right there with you.  I've been a total LLB cheerleader myself.  I just opened my box without seeing any spoilers and I was disappointed in seeing THREE OFRA products.  The only one I'll use is the eye primer.  I don't use face primer and I don't use lip products (unless it's clear balm).  I'm not a fruity tea/mint person and I live in Phoenix, so the scarf/pashmina thing really won't be used for "fashion"... maybe I'll use it for my cats to sleep on or something.  So I feel like I spent $50 on a travel perfume thing and an eye primer.  I'm hoping December bounces back because I really have loved this sub box more than any other box I subscribe to.


----------



## chrishall55 (Oct 24, 2015)

I was just looking at their web site of all of the past boxes.  They sure have changed a lot since the first few boxes.


----------



## Kitana (Oct 24, 2015)

This box sucks, I'm so over LLB. I have a locked price of $40 a box but for the people that actually pay the full price is such a joke. The curation of these boxes totally went down the toilet. People don't pay $40-$60 for a box filled with makeup, that's why they buy boxes like Boxycharm or Glossybox for $21... Especially including 3 items from 1 brand? A brand that's already been in their Serendipity several times. Where's the creativity? It looks like they don't even put the time or effort to curate a box that actually goes with a theme. They go bi-monthly and give a $20 price jump for what? Because the value in boxes isn't nearly as high as it used to be and the curation is sloppy so I don't get why they need extra time and more money. Bummer because they used to have awesome boxes but these last few that have been released have truly been awful. I've only kept 1 thing out of the entire July and August boxes, sad. I will wait for the December box but I'm not even getting my hopes up anymore, I'm already planning to cancel.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 24, 2015)

Well, I'm glad I cancelled. 

The curation feels off. '100% pashmina' is meaningless:



> Pashmina is actually -not- an internationally recognized term for Cashmere. That means that if you come across any Cashmere fabric claiming to be 100% Pashmina, that most likely is a fraud... Declaring a garment as being 100% Pashmina is pretty much the same as saying "100% fabric".'


I think it's the type of scarf you can buy on wholesaler sites for just a few bucks. I love Tea Forté, but the items seem like samples. Ofra does seem like a sponsor, and the packaging of their items looks kind of cheap and generic. The perfume atomizer is nice, but inexpensive. I don't think the value is there.


----------



## Saiza (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm with you all, very upset with this box. Sooooooooo extremely disappointed all I can do not to just pitch it in the trash. We already got the Ofra products in Serendipity, I received the exact face primer in a Wantable makeup box back in January; still haven't used it yet. I hate the color of the liquid lipstick and this is supposed to be a lifestyle box, it's nearly all makeup this time. I subscribe to other makeup subscription boxes. I subscribed to LLB because their boxes last year were amazing. I got the November/Christmas last year and it was the greatest thing ever. I also loved Nonna's kitchen box but these last two are super disappointing. The last box my 60+ yr old mom and aunt liked it, my mom loved the perfume and lotion, my aunt loved the vase, I swapped the rest. This box doesn't even appear to have a clear theme, nothing about it says fall to me. Ofra's a fine brand, but like I said I already have the face primer which I would've liked if I didn't already have it. I'm over tea in sub boxes, I don't drink it and it seems to come in nearly every box. The pashmina is nice, also something I always wanted until I found a bright red one a couple years ago and bought it. Thank god I only paid $40 for this box, I'd be pissed if I'd spent $50 on makeup. I wasn't going to cancel because I'm locked in at the $40 price, but I agree with Kitana, the curation has gone down hill so fast, the boxes are lower in value just not as exciting as they used to be. I guess I'll see what December brings and then might cancel, can't keep throwing $40 down the drain every other month.


----------



## Dixdais (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm not really sure how I feel about this box.  I got the white pashmina and I don't have a white scarf, but I think I would have preferred the amethyst orchid.  I'm interested in trying the face primer.  It's humid here in GA like FL, so I'll try it out. The lip shade is one that I'll try too, but I'm not sure about the eye primer and if I'll use it.  I don't do a lot of flying, so I don't have a use for the spray.  I don't like mint, but the minteas do intrigue me.  How minty are they?  I'll probably use them as a little gift.  I am excited about trying the tea though!!

I'll keep going through December, but I had already decided that I would need to make a decision about this box (and others) in the new year.  I've loved so much from them, but I am trying to save money.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just a little heads up:  Even though the literature says the mints are all natural, the first ingredient is sorbitol which is an artificial sweetener.  Personally, I would never consume any artificial sweeteners so this product is not for me.


----------



## aniadania (Oct 24, 2015)

I have to agree with all of you. October box and few last boxes are not what LLB used to be. They were THE BEST! NO other box was even close to the awesome November,December, Nonna's kitchen or Downton Abbey boxes...

October box? I have no words... so sad.


----------



## Kaistone (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok, I love LLB. But this month's box comes off as all over the place and cheap. I used to subscribe to BOXYCHARM, but stopped because of all the Ofra products. I just don't think it's a quality brand at all. I don't use face primer or liquid lipstick. I will try the gel primer. The fragrance decanter is cool, and I will use it. I'll find a way to make the pink pashmina work. By the way, weren't pashminas the rage in like 2003? The mints are cool. I tasted one and it does taste like cocoa...I feel Ike I'm reviewing a popsugar box. Why LLB??? Why'd you have to do this???


----------



## roohound (Oct 24, 2015)

I got the pink pashmina because that's such a fall color *barf*. I swear I bought a bunch of these exact pashminas for like $5 apiece several years ago - the packaging is the exact same. This box sucked imho.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Oct 24, 2015)

The Ofra lipstick has a decent formula from what I can tell of all the liquid lipsticks I have tried recently but it is the exact same nude orange pink as the mana kadar from birchbox and very close to the the Balm that ipsy sent. This color looks awful on me and it is what all the makeup sub boxes have been sending lately. If they had sent colors that were different from the rest of the make up sub boxes, I really don't think I would have minded this box being so makeup heavy. The way they did their first serendipity, with all the plum colors, was way different than anything I have received in a sub box and I loved that one. Oh well. I do like the pashmina, it feels cool and light against the skin, good for here in the south.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Oct 24, 2015)

Just got mine today too and I couldn't even look at the products, I was so disappointed. I just shoved it all back in the box and threw it on the table. No reason to ruin my day . : / But it kind of did. lol


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 24, 2015)

Last year I absolutely fell in love with LLB and raved about it.  The boxes were full of unique  yet totally usable items and personal touches including little handwritten notes in the boxes and even personalized items that made the box feel incredibly special. It felt like a lot of thought went into the themes and curation and many people had commented LLB felt like a surprise your sister or bff was sending you.   Its interesting the note mentions our mission has and continues to be connecting our subscribers with amazing designers and fabulous finds- sadly to me this box had none of that.   Aside from the leaves on the little brochure nothing in this box said fall to me.   It makes me sad to leave a semi-negative review but sadly this box has gone from my absolute favorite to just average at best for me. I hope LLB finds their stride again because the last few boxes have at least for me been a steady decline and disappointment   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 24, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I wish I wouldn't have peeked, however, that is not going to make a difference to my opinion. I have been a huge LLB cheerleader. I personally, have had the most AMAZING customer service experiences with LLB. Their tightly themed boxes have been ON POINT, which I agree with other comments, the last tightly themed box was Nonna's Kitchen. I jumped in on the sub with the Downton Abbey box (which I loved). I locked in a great price per box, because it was last years annual membership price. I put all the money out at one shot, because I was so jealous of all the boxes I missed, and I was not going to miss the Downton box (only annuals were available). I completely respected when LLB sent out the long email, but laid it out there, that business was booming, and in order to maintain the amazing boxes they were going to go to every other month, and raise prices(I was grandfathered in the original price). I was excited at the prospect the boxes were going to to get even more amazing with more curation time. I don't know if I feel that is the case. I have tried to find one product in each box that I think is GREAT, and worth the price of admission, even if I don't love the box as a whole. This October box, I am having a hard time finding that item that is GREAT to me. While the OFRA cosmetics are really nice pieces of makeup, I feel like they are a LLB sponsor. We were given a bunch of them in Serendipity, and they are all over the LLB shop. So 3 more pieces of OFRA makeup isn't exciting. I don't understand the mints being part of the theme. The perfume thing, and the pashmina are both nice, and could be good gifts to put aside. I really thought there would be some jewelery or more accessories to go with the style theme. The dollar value is there, and I know not everyone will love every box. I am going to hold on, and see how I like the holiday themed box, last years looked awesome, and I love their customer service. I peronally signed up, because the LLB boxes were so different, and quite frankly in an outstanding league of their own, but my feelings are slightly changing. Rant over, lol.


Fancyfarmer I must say this one of the nicest "rants" I've ever come across lol and I agree with everything you said except I think my feeling may be more than slightly changing.  Sorry this box wasn't a hit for you fingers crossed for December!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 24, 2015)

I think what needs to happen with this box, is that they need to stop releasing a "theme" because they really aren't curating around a central theme anymore and haven't done so for the past couple of boxes either. These scarves (particularly the colors) aren't doing it for me. Especially considering that the other scarf that they sent 2 boxes ago was a huge fail for me too. Nothing else in the box is of value to me. 

A low value scarf. (Before anyone scoffs at me for calling it low value, please look at the values of scarves that PSMH has included in their MONTHLY (not even bi-monthly) boxes. Yes, this is low value.) 

Makeup that they've previously and very recently sent. 

Travel perfume atomizer. 

Tin of mints. 

Tea bag sample. 

Outside of their explanations, how are these items supposed to be "authentically autumn"? The scarf is an autumn appropriate piece but everything else misses the mark for me. Done with LLB.


----------



## kitkat3 (Oct 24, 2015)

I just want to put out there that I have seen similar travalo decanters at Wal-mart before.. that just seems to cheapen the box so much for me.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 24, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Fancyfarmer I must say this one of the nicest "rants" I've ever come across lol and I agree with everything you said except I think my feeling may be more than slightly changing. Sorry this box wasn't a hit for you fingers crossed for December!


@@Teach22 thank you for the kind words. I hope you too, and everyone who chooses to stick around enjoys the December box.


----------



## prettycat33 (Oct 24, 2015)

Unfortunately this box was a total miss for me. I have found at least a few items i liked in the other boxes, but this whole boxjust isnt me. It reminds me of one of those newer, cheap sub boxes that are filled with random, cheaply made items because they are just trying to take off and dont have access to many contacts for product yet. There just isnt anything special about it. I got the stark white pashima and the darker lip gloss, which were not the ones i would have liked. I am hoping i can dye the scarf another color, or else it will go totally unused. It makes me sad to be so disappointed this month. My first box was February, i subscribed after seeing all the fabulous previous boxes. I really hate to say this, but it seems like this sub is going down hill. I keep hanging on, staying one more month because i keep waiting for that amazing box and its just not coming. I have a tough decision ahead of me, as we all do. To stay or not to stay.....


----------



## MallyD84 (Oct 25, 2015)

Okay, so given the largely negative reviews this month (even from people who have been largely patient), does anyone else feel that, magically, only gleaming reviews will show up on the fb page? I feel like that's false advertising. Every time I've tried to write in with something constructive (aka far milder than what I have written here), it never seems to make its way to the fb page, and as a prospective subscriber, I would want to know what other current subscribers think.

Also, took my pashmina shawl out of the package...remarkably similar to a 10$ one I bought on the streets of NYC. COOL. I really wanted to love that one item, but it feels as cheap as the rest of the box.


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow. I can't believe how far LLB has fallen. It used to be the best box out there. This box sucks. I can't believe they raised their prices and then put this out. Sad. I hope they can bring themselves back around. It feels like they're not even trying anymore.


----------



## kitkat3 (Oct 25, 2015)

I totally agree about the pashmina shawl.. even with the plastic on it. It does feel like something I would buy (or find rather..) in a gift shop. It isn't really unique and it feels like a bunch of junk thrown into the box.

I agree about the facebook page. I feel like they are driving their business completely into the ground which is really sad. There are other boxes were I won't even try their box based on how they handle their social media pages - guess the same should be true for LLB.

I am going to give them one more try in December, then likely cancel.


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 25, 2015)

Just for comparison this was last October's box 

 ... makes me really miss the old LLB boxes.  Full of designers and items I d never heard of and packed w/ items I never knew I d want (but did lol)That mask was amazing!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 25, 2015)

I agree that three Ofra products is strange, almost like they are having trouble getting merchandise. But I was really hoping to get a face primer soon since I'm almost out. And I do like the lipstick, I received Rio. I have a ton of eyeshadow primers right now. The travel perfume thing is nice. I live in a part of the country where scarves are worn only as an accessory, not to provide warmth. I've heard of Pashmina. Wasn't it really trendy many years ago? The tea and mints seem to be just thrown in as afterthoughts. I'd expect to see these in a Serendipity bag, not the box.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 25, 2015)

Super disappointed in this box. I think I'm gonna have to go over to the Rachel Zoe Box of Style thread to make me feel better.


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 25, 2015)

Got my box yesterday, was not very happy. I am in the process of downsizing all of my boxes and I think this one has made the chopping block. I would like to stay for the holiday box, but it is time for a 3 month renewal and I don't think I can pull that trigger and I am not going to pay 60.00 for a box that may or may not be great. Such a disappointment, there is not one item in this box that screams Authentic Autumn to me. It is a bunch of random items thrown together. The last box was good for me and so was June. I think I would rather put the 60.00 towards a pair of DVF earrings I found on NM and enjoy that year round.


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 25, 2015)

Okay, dead serious. How the hell do you open this mint tin?


----------



## Mommacheeta (Oct 25, 2015)

I am so disappointed. I bought an annual subscription right before they started going downhill and switched to bi-monthly. I have stuck up for them with the last few boxes. But this one I just can't. OFRA is garbage and I didn't mind getting it for free in the serendipity. But i gave it away. It was just so cheaply put together and that pashmina is so cheap just like the scarf a few boxes back. At least I am locked into the old rate. This box has turned into a major disappointment. Bummer.


----------



## kkat (Oct 25, 2015)

You guys...what happened?!

I have tried really hard to not feel regret over splashing out for an annual subscription for this box but I am starting to feel it was a major waste of money. What a disappointment...I wish instead of launching an entirely new subscription in "_Serendipity_" they would put their full attention on bringing LLB back to the quality they began with. I am kinda starting to feel like those of us who paid in advance have been "had."  

Sigh...I really loved what LLB was bringing to the sub table and was rooting for them hard.    I just don't know what to think at this point.


----------



## Saiza (Oct 25, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Just for comparison this was last October's box



 That box was the reason I signed up for LLB and they were already sold out of subscriptions so I got waitlisted then Customer Service contacted me saying they had a November box available and I could start my sub then if I wanted. That was the only interaction I ever had with their CS and it was a great experience. November was the greatest box ever.


----------



## Snarkisaurus (Oct 26, 2015)

This box reminds me more and more of the cheap products that discount websites sell.  

The earlier revelation in a another thread that one of the parents who "co-founded" LLB is affiliated with Groupon (who peddles cheap product) keeps bouncing around my head.

They roped people in with razzle-dazzle and then pulled a full bait and switch. One wonders if cash is low after the first nice boxes and the rash of bad publicity cancellations. Terrible situation for all those who paid up-front, and it feels very deceptive.

Seriously, is it too late for CC disputes? I dare say these people have not kept their end of the promise. At this point they should graciously concede the box is not working out and issue refunds for remaining boxes. It would be the *honest *thing to do.

(oh, they defended their over-use of subscription box darling, OFRA, on Twitter with the excuse that the business is female owned, So, conveniently, the primary focus of LLB is now "women supporting women"....)


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 26, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Just for comparison this was last October's box



Wow, the comparison is stark! 

I miss the older boxes that focused on small artisans (like their original mission statement) as compared to the current practice of churning out a box of junk just for the sake of sending out boxes. 

This month, I would have liked to have received: 


A soft plaid scarf (which is actually on trend right now) like this. 
Small batch caramel candies, like these.
Evergreen scented candle, like this.
A tinted lip balm like this organic one. 
Delicate rose gold leaf earrings like these. 
Boot cuffs like these. 
and this mulled wine spice mix. 
I'm didn't like his box for the super high values but for the discovery of items that I didn't know I wanted until they were in my hot little hands.


----------



## kkat (Oct 26, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I'm didn't like his box for the super high values but for the discovery of items that I didn't know I wanted until they were in my hot little hands.


I agree with you. And not necessarily high dollar items...but things that had a QUALITY "niche" feel!   The more I think about it - and compare old boxes to newer ones - the worse I feel. Everything feels so cheap and thrown together. I went from coveting the December 2014 box (with the lovely planner and jewelry) to feeling embarrassed that I paid for this.

Sigh..At least there is Zoe.


----------



## MissKris17 (Oct 26, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Wow, the comparison is stark!
> 
> I miss the older boxes that focused on small artisans (like their original mission statement) as compared to the current practice of churning out a box of junk just for the sake of sending out boxes.
> 
> ...


Wow, I like your curation! I don't even know what boot cuffs are, but now I want them.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 26, 2015)

Even after contemplating this box for a couple of days, I'm not sure what to think of what is going on. I remember someone from LLB commenting (I think it may have been on an MSA comment thread, so way back... hopefully I didn't just Imagine it), that they were not a makeup/beauty products box, and they didn't want people to subscribe thinking that and then be disappointed. It really does seem like the persons curating the boxes have changed.

The last couple of boxes, since they went bi-monthly, have not really been my taste (as opposed to the 2014 boxes, which I studied closely before I subscribed) but I could still find something in them that I thought was a good find - something that I might not have discovered on my own without the box - which made it worth it to me. That's a big part of the reason I like sub boxes. I love the Defineme perfume. Like, I'm going to purchase it on my own once I'm out - *love it.* And I get tons of compliments on the Kitsch ring; it brings a fun edge to my outfits. So even if I didn't love some of the other stuff, it was still worth getting those boxes.

And I'm genuinely curious, are they no longer trying to bring an up and coming designer to our door, or whatever the catch phrase was? I seriously loved that aspect of the box - the perfumes, the honey, Beekman, Whitney English, etc, that was great. I loved feeling like I was discovering someone who could be the next big thing. I really want that back in the December box.


----------



## Kitana (Oct 27, 2015)

Comparing last years October box to this years is just sad, it doesn't even look like it's from the same company. I just don't understand how LLB went from curating a fun box with so many unknown brands to a box that has no thought nor exciting brands put into it. They now include basic brands that have been in other subs for years..It's like companies don't even want to give LLB items anymore. I just don't get how they were able to curate boxes like they used to at $40 a box and can't even do a box half as decent anymore with a $20 increase! I just find it ironic that after this drama happened with MSA they started releasing these horrific boxes and even including products they make themselves to fill in the value. And weren't they supposed to appear on GMA? I never saw that happen. Could this company be sold to someone else? It would make sense as to why it doesn't feel like the same box anymore. Ugh, now that I actually have the box in person makes me even more sad.


----------



## Snarkisaurus (Oct 27, 2015)

The Travalo Skyline decanter appears to be old stock that the company no longer carries ("skyline" does not produce any resuts on their webpage).  Travalo mentioned this particular style on twitter/fb back in June 2013...the only other places I can find the product online are on those "bulk buyer" webpages and ebay resellers.  Nothing _wrong _with an old decanter, but the fact does highlight how LLB seems to be operating at this point.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 27, 2015)

Kitana said:


> Comparing last years October box to this years is just sad, it doesn't even look like it's from the same company. I just don't understand how LLB went from curating a fun box with so many unknown brands to a box that has no thought nor exciting brands put into it. They now include basic brands that have been in other subs for years..It's like companies don't even want to give LLB items anymore. I just don't get how they were able to curate boxes like they used to at $40 a box and can't even do a box half as decent anymore with a $20 increase! I just find it ironic that after this drama happened with MSA they started releasing these horrific boxes and even including products they make themselves to fill in the value. And weren't they supposed to appear on GMA? I never saw that happen. Could this company be sold to someone else? It would make sense as to why it doesn't feel like the same box anymore. Ugh, now that I actually have the box in person makes me even more sad.


I saw somewhere that someone else was wondering if the company had been sold because the Facebook page (and possibly website) seemed different.

I wouldn't be surprised if companies didn't want to partner with LLB if they had dealings with them like LLB had with some customers (not saying they did, just IF). 

I haven't subscribed but have watched and it does seem like they've really gone downhill.  Odd.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 27, 2015)

If you head over to Ramblings you will find a very positive plant comment about this recent box  .   (Are the eyes actually rolling in that emoticon?)


----------



## kkat (Oct 27, 2015)

JayneDoe13 said:


> If you head over to Ramblings you will find a very positive plant comment about this recent box



Hehe...I do like how both just _happened _to have their flowers delivered, too. And the plugs for the past "value" items from past boxes is pretty comical. Who know, though...they could be real. But they do seem over the top.  If it *is* planted comments (which the company has been notorious for in the past) Instead of praising PAST items, maybe they should pick up the value of FUTURE boxes.

_"Today I am setting here in front of the fire, enjoying my beautiful flower order from the last box (delivered today), sipping my cup of tea in my teapot/cup combo from an earlier box." _

_" I just set up my picture for the canvas from an earlier box. And I have my flowers on my table!!! Mine were delivered Saturday. There have been some lovely thoughtful items in the boxes that are unlike other subs. "_


----------



## LaneySt (Oct 28, 2015)

So, this is their description and mission from their Facebook page.  

[SIZE=10.5pt]Description:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Little Lace Box is a beautifully curated subscription box featuring several full size items by an up-and-coming designer along with a box full of awesome finds just for you! Everything in the box, you can find in our online Boutique. We're scouting designers from all over the world just to WOW you with the unique and the lovely. From hot new trends in fashion and home goods to vintage jewelry designs and artisan foods, it's all in your Little Lace Box![/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Mission:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Because we believe in delivering the beauty of design, the passion of the designer, the art of the craft and the joy of the discovery, while ultimately empowering each woman with the inspiration to dream, to achieve and to find their collective voice.[/SIZE]

Nothing about women supporting women.  It seems to me they changed their focus, but didn't tell their subscribers.  Or, they decided to make the cheapest box they could (I can't imagine that some paid $60 for this), with little chance of items arriving broken or damaged, and then are trying to explain themselves with this women supporting women idea.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey guys!  Be careful with calling out specific comments as plants!  This happened in a different thread a long time ago and then it turned out that the MSA commenter was actually a MUT member and a real live actual person...I think the whole thing really hurt her feelings.  No one here has said anything out of line yet but please remember that Ramblings / MSA / MUT have a lot of the same visitors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

(I don't think it technically breaks any rules since the comments are from a different place, I just felt so bad the last time I want to avoid potentially hurting someone's feelings again).


----------



## Mountain Mama (Oct 28, 2015)

Though those posts might seem "planted", I appreciate someone defending them. I wrote a letter to LLB about the August box that they ended up posting on their Facebook page and I really took a beating for it on these blogs. I even created an account here just for the purpose of speaking up for myself. So no matter how "corny", "contrived", or "obviously from Little Lace Box staff" a comment might seem (as apparently my letter did), it's possible that it's sincere thus deserves at least a modicum of respect. Erring on the side of caution is never a bad thing. ~ smile


----------



## HeatherP (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi. Im one of the two people that were quoted from Ramblings in the above comment. And Id first like to say i love this site for early spoilers, i have been following for a while but never felt any need to comment so I did not join. I have been a sub addict for the last year and half. My comment about enjoying items from past LLB boxes was genuine. I love the older boxes and have found things i have fallen in love with and I did JUST receive my flowers Saturday because i was afraid of missing a cut off date on the coupon. It was not planted. But it was terribly embarrassing to come here to see how others felt about the recent box and find my comment quoted and referred to as "comical". I tend to be passionate about the boxes since i enjoy them so much. If you saw the October LLB review on Ramblings you may also see that i commented above that quoted reply that it was time to cancel this box since i havent been in love with it lately, even though I did find things in the box I enjoyed anyway. I try to be positive because i do not like to feel that i have wasted my money on a box that I hate.


----------



## jenny1973 (Oct 28, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Wow, the comparison is stark!
> 
> I miss the older boxes that focused on small artisans (like their original mission statement) as compared to the current practice of churning out a box of junk just for the sake of sending out boxes.
> 
> ...


Ok, I like this.,,,, And the name of your subscription company?  Where do I sign up!!!

They need to take a lesson from you about what a subscription box is.  Love these items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe they did get bought out!


----------



## penny13 (Oct 28, 2015)

I was looking to use all my points before giving this up in December (one last box to be disappointed in), and found this on the shop. Not sure if this has been mentioned yet:

Walt Disney World Park ItemsCheck back soon, we are finalizing a program that will allow us to sell WDW items found only in the parks.   EPCOT Food &amp; Wine items will be some of the first that we feature


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Oct 28, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> Ok, I like this.,,,, And the name of your subscription company?  Where do I sign up!!!
> 
> They need to take a lesson from you about what a subscription box is.  Love these items!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Maybe they did get bought out!


Their boxes actually used to be like that!

February 2015: 

Whitley Designs Earrings – Value $55

CeeCee &amp; Bee Tub Truffles – Value $22

Beekman 1802 Orange Zest Fudge Zest – Value $12

P. Press Papers Pink Arrow Stationery (Set of 8 flat cards and envelopes) – Value $13

Dancing Goal Hula Bliss Hand &amp; Body Lotion – 2 oz Value $4.50

January 2015: 

Siena Tea Collection Tea for One Set – Retail Value $30 (On Amazon for $24)

Beckman 1802 Authentic Hand Forged Britannia Fruit Spoon – Value $20

Lucy B Roll On Perfume Oil in Royal Fig and Vanilla Woods – Value $19

Capital Bee Raw Hand Cut Holly Honeycomb – Value $7

How to Be a Lady by Candace Simpson-Giles – Value $17

Royal Apothic Bubble Cream – Value $20

Downton Abbey Hair Jewelry – Value $24

December 2014: 

The Little Lace Box &amp; Susan Meier Fresh Water Pearl Necklace – Value $48

Stia Couture Fresh Water Pearl Bracelet – Value $35

Whitney English Mini Day Designer – Value $48.99

Three Sisters Apothecary Handcrafted Bar Soap in Sweet Orange Coconut Milk – 1.75 oz Value $3.25

December 2014 was my first box with them. I've already pre-ordered another Whitney English planner for 2016. I have the tea pot on display in my home and I love using it and both of my young daughters covet my little tea pot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE the Whitley earrings that I received and I still wear them often. Their boxes use to be high quality, unique and very thoughtful. The Etsy inspired box that I imagined for an "authentic Autumn" box is what I would have expected from them based on the above experiences that I had with them.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 29, 2015)

HeatherP said:


> Hi. Im one of the two people that were quoted from Ramblings in the above comment... I try to be positive because i do not like to feel that i have wasted my money on a box that I hate.


Thanks for speaking up Heather!  Always good to remember that the sub box addict family is diverse, and what one person hates another person might love (or at least WANT to love because, yep, we paid hard-earned $$ for it! I do the same thing!!)


----------



## Snarkisaurus (Oct 29, 2015)

The calling out of seemingly "planted" comments highlights the issues with LLB rather than any users here.

Who can blame people for being suspicious?

And at this point over-the-top praise is going to always be suspect, especially when anyone can see the 180 the box quality has taken and is in no way praise-worthy.

This company has been *proven* to be ugly on the inside and dishonest. There isn't even a question how these people operate. Not to mention they have flat out been deceptive.

And I'm sorry, but most of the time the "innocent" people who speak up as "suportive commenters" sound like the same plants. Critical thinking, people. It is sometimes pretty obvious.

Again, if LLB had been open, honest and positive from the get-go, these things would not even be an issue.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Oct 29, 2015)

I do agree that both times people were worried about plants it was because the company had done things that made people think that was the kind of thing they would do.  However, both times it seems that the "plants" were real people.  I think it is okay to say "hey, there are a lot of overly positive comments in other websites" or to flag comments here that you want the mods to look into if you think it's a company rep, but I don't think it's okay to post other people's words and mock their opinions.  I'll talk to @@Reija to see if any rules need to be clarified.


----------



## kkat (Oct 29, 2015)

Well, as one of the people who mentioned the "called out" comments....I do feel bad about it if those people are real and if feelings are genuinely hurt. It is easy to forget that we are all people behind these posts. It is probably better to err on the side of caution, even if we know there have been plants before.

Personally, I have been a huge (enormous) LLB supporter on another sub site and felt like a _crazy person_ in the past when I thought other people were being dramatically negative about simple things. I get it. I do agree the main problem lies with the company...it seems they have broken a lot of trust.

*I sincerely hope they get back to their original business model. They had a great thing going and I hope they redeem themselves. *


----------



## Mountain Mama (Oct 29, 2015)

It isn't the calling out of suspected plants that bothers me. As mentioned, it's the mocking. My August letter to LLB was reprinted here in a former thread with the comment "This cracks me up". When I tried to defend myself, I was given reasons why I was a "plant". Criticizing a box that we pay for is one thing. Insulting or demeaning people is very much another. When the spirit of these forums become cruel, we all lose.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Oct 29, 2015)

HeatherP said:


> Hi. Im one of the two people that were quoted from Ramblings in the above comment. And Id first like to say i love this site for early spoilers, i have been following for a while but never felt any need to comment so I did not join. I have been a sub addict for the last year and half. My comment about enjoying items from past LLB boxes was genuine. I love the older boxes and have found things i have fallen in love with and I did JUST receive my flowers Saturday because i was afraid of missing a cut off date on the coupon. It was not planted. But it was terribly embarrassing to come here to see how others felt about the recent box and find my comment quoted and referred to as "comical". I tend to be passionate about the boxes since i enjoy them so much. If you saw the October LLB review on Ramblings you may also see that i commented above that quoted reply that it was time to cancel this box since i havent been in love with it lately, even though I did find things in the box I enjoyed anyway. I try to be positive because i do not like to feel that i have wasted my money on a box that I hate.


Heather, I wasn't referring to your comment on Ramblings.  I've read your posts there before so I recognized your name.  I was referring to the comment which you defended there.  However, since I may have directed people over to that site with my post here I apologize if I contributed to you being insulted.

As far as the comment I was referring to, it really does seem artificial.  I probably would not have even thought such a thing except for LLB's past behavior.  That said, I apologize to anyone here if I have offended them.


----------



## HeatherP (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi again. I am really sorry guys, I did not mean to guilt or shame anyone, I'm not insulted. I just wanted to explain myself and make sure my comments were understood and I am not affiliated with LLB. I have no intention of stirring anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you all for your kind words tho! And i understand the disappoint in curation of LLB, some past boxes were real gems.


----------



## kkat (Oct 29, 2015)

On a lighter note - Do the canvas print and Bouqs code have redemption expiration dates? I am sure the info is out there and I have overlooked it, so I apologize if it has been posted or discussed already.

I have been trying to hold out to use the Bouqs code for my sister's birthday in December...but I would hate to lose it! Part of me wants to be selfish and use it for myself!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mountain Mama (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't know when exactly but I'm almost positive the Bouqs code has an expiration date. You should look into that soon. And good for you for suppressing that selfish urge to keep the flowers for yourself! I couldn't do it. They were too pretty!


----------



## Teach22 (Oct 29, 2015)

kkat said:


> On a lighter note - Do the canvas print and Bouqs code have redemption expiration dates? I am sure the info is out there and I have overlooked it, so I apologize if it has been posted or discussed already.
> 
> I have been trying to hold out to use the Bouqs code for my sister's birthday in December...but I would hate to lose it! Part of me wants to be selfish and use it for myself!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No idea about the canvas code but I think the bouqs code expires 10/31. You get to choose the delivery date though so  maybe you can order now and have them delivered in dec.  Good luck!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Oct 29, 2015)

kkat said:


> On a lighter note - Do the canvas print and Bouqs code have redemption expiration dates? I am sure the info is out there and I have overlooked it, so I apologize if it has been posted or discussed already.
> 
> I have been trying to hold out to use the Bouqs code for my sister's birthday in December...but I would hate to lose it! Part of me wants to be selfish and use it for myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The canvas code expires December 31, 2015.


----------



## kkat (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks, all!  Maybe your answers will serve as a reminder for others who have not gotten around to using their codes. 

That canvas is giving me a fit...I can't decide what I want to put on it!


----------



## roohound (Oct 31, 2015)

I just realized I never got a code for the Bouqs thing. Oh well, too late now.


----------



## Browning Clark McCartin (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, all this drama and disappointment! I'm so glad they unceremoniously cancelled me when they did months back!


----------



## Mommacheeta (Nov 2, 2015)

Canceled mine and got a refund. So disappointed.


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Nov 2, 2015)

Were you able to get a refund for the remainder of a prepaid sub?


----------



## Snarkisaurus (Nov 2, 2015)

Anyone who has cancelled and been refunded for the remainder of their *prepaid *sub, could you please share with the class how the process went for you?     

The email that they sent in April(?) that offered a "no-questions asked" cancellation did *not* specify a time when the offer would no longer stand. They should really send out another offer to cancel. This sub is _nothing _like what we signed up for.

Also, the more I think about it, the more it bothers me...LLB claimed that by going to BI-monthly with a higher price point would result in a better quality product...but the opposite has happened. The whole thing feels deceptive and people should be refunded....

Maybe they will get their act together...but no other sub seems to cause the sort of drama these folks do.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Nov 2, 2015)

I just emailed them and said that I didn't feel I was getting what I paid for and that in March we were told we could cancel (those of us stuck in a year) when they went to bi-monthly. I got jipped because of the yearly discount I paid and what they refunded me. But it was worth it to me. Nothing in there boxes are from up and coming designers like they promised any more. The last box was complete garbage and I am tired of their excuses.

Here is their reply:

Hi Jacqulyn, thank you for contacting us. We don't actually provide refunds, and the offer you mentioned was because we changed from monthly to bi-monthly. That was offered in March and it is long past the deadline. I can just charge you $39.99 for the six boxes that you received and deduct that from the total that you paid and refund the remaining balance. I would also adjust your loyalty points accordingly, please let me know if that is what you want and I can have that done for you today.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 3, 2015)

So I sent my mom the Bouqs bouquet and she called today and said thank you for the flowers and I asked her how they look and she paused and said well a few of the roses came dead.  Lovely I sent my mother dead flowers, how embarrassing! Doh! OH well ya win some ya lose some I guess- sigh.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 3, 2015)

Most of mine arrived dead... lol.


----------



## Weebs (Nov 3, 2015)

Mine came ok but half the blooms weren't open and they ended up never opening. :/


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 3, 2015)

I was hoping it was just a fluke sad to hear other people had issues too. What a bummer not a good business for the flower company I will not be ordering from them again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 3, 2015)

Their prices are a lot cheaper than others, but I think it's a matter of you get what you pay for.


----------



## Saiza (Nov 4, 2015)

I wasn't impressed with the flowers I received, they didn't seem to last too long and were kind of droopy. I've been really impressed with the $10 bouquets at Trader Joe's, they're gorgeous! On a creepy side note hospital gift shops have super pretty flower arrangements that are very affordable. $30 for a small arrangement that easily would've been $50+ from any flower shop.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 4, 2015)

roohound said:


> I got the pink pashmina because that's such a fall color *barf*. I swear I bought a bunch of these exact pashminas for like $5 apiece several years ago - the packaging is the exact same. This box sucked imho.


I got the pink one as well and thought the colors were way off for fall. It felt really strange to see pastel colors. While I am a huge fan of LLB, I am not sure what is going on with them recently. Something feels way off.


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 6, 2015)

My flowers are due to arrive today.  I have had mixed luck with the Bouqs in the past so we shall see.


----------



## Weebs (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a good story to share with LLB.  I recently "cashed" in my canvas code from a few months back (you have until 12/31 to use it).  I had a hard time choosing a photo but finally found a beautiful one I took in Sedona, AZ a few years ago.  

I got an email from LLB yesterday saying this: "I wanted to let you know that we received your canvas back from post production this morning and we just weren't happy with the way it turned out. It was such a beautiful photo and it should result in a beautiful canvas. Unfortunately it didn't, so we are sending it back into production. I'm sorry for the delay, but we will send both of them (canvases) to you when we receive the new one back and you can decide for yourself."

Sooooo, I have to give a HUGE shout out to the gals at LLB for doing this.  They totally could have just sent me the first version and left it at that as I'm personally in the printing business myself and I know how companies can be with stuff like that. It's super awesome to know that LLB wants me to have the highest quality canvas I can get.  w00t.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 6, 2015)

I haven't been too impressed by Ofra products in the past, but I'm really loving this primer!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Nov 16, 2015)

Is anyone getting the next Serendipity?  Mine shipped today.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 16, 2015)

Did anyone else get this?


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 16, 2015)

Baublesntreats said:


> Is anyone getting the next Serendipity?  Mine shipped today.


Apparently I am, I got the shipping notice. But I didn't sign up for it and didn't pay for it. Did you @@Baublesntreats?


----------



## Baublesntreats (Nov 16, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Apparently I am, I got the shipping notice. But I didn't sign up for it and didn't pay for it. Did you @@Baublesntreats?


Hmm, that's strange.  I did order and pay for mine, maybe about a month ago or so.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 16, 2015)

Baublesntreats said:


> Hmm, that's strange.  I did order and pay for mine, maybe about a month ago or so.



That doesn't sound right. I'll ask them why I got this when I didn't sign up. Maybe it was a mistake.


----------



## Kaistone (Nov 16, 2015)

I also received a shipping notice today for the November Serendipity. I'm not subscribed to it either. I'm thinking LLB is sending it out free to everyone due to the disappointment expressed by so many regarding the October box. If so, it's a nice gesture, and I appreciate it.


----------



## Saiza (Nov 16, 2015)

Hm I didn't get one, but not worried about.


----------



## Teach22 (Nov 16, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> That doesn't sound right. I'll ask them why I got this when I didn't sign up. Maybe it was a mistake.


I got it too hmm interesting.  Sweet of them if its just a free perk.  We shall see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baublesntreats (Nov 16, 2015)

Considering that I already paid for it, I wouldn't be thrilled if it turned out to be free this month...


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 17, 2015)

I did not get one either.  But I am usually one of the last on the list if they do it in name order.  They should send one to everyone that got last months box.  I can't believe the December box is sold out!!!!


----------



## Mountain Mama (Nov 17, 2015)

Shipping notice here too for someone not subscribed. I think it's a very classy gesture. Too bad they're not doing that with their December boxes..I didn't get a chance to order one. It seems odd to me that with so many people complaining that they sold out so quickly. LLB still has customers who believe in them.


----------



## Dixdais (Nov 17, 2015)

I didn't get one and I subscribe and got the October's box....


----------



## Saiza (Nov 17, 2015)

Dixdais said:


> I didn't get one and I subscribe and got the October's box....


Me too, I've been a subscriber for over a year. It seems hit and miss on who is getting a Serendipity..


----------



## aniadania (Nov 18, 2015)

No Serendipity for me neither... strange that same are getting it... lucky you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Weebs (Nov 18, 2015)

I got a shipping notice and a receipt email with a price of $9.99 with a discount of -$9.99.  Weird but hey - that's cool that they are sending Serendipity to me this month for free.  It should be here on Saturday.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 18, 2015)

So, I was told they always have extra products and decided to surprise some people. Maybe they'll "surprise" other people the next month.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 18, 2015)

I got a shipping notice! Yey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dixdais (Nov 18, 2015)

I got a shipping notice this evening too!!


----------



## Saiza (Nov 19, 2015)

I read on MSA I think that someone asked them on FB and they said they had like 20 extra Serendipity bags and "randomly" chose people to send them too. Which is really nice of them, but sucks I wasn't one of the 20 lol.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 20, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I read on MSA I think that someone asked them on FB and they said they had like 20 extra Serendipity bags and "randomly" chose people to send them too. Which is really nice of them, but sucks I wasn't one of the 20 lol.


Can you provide the link? I can't find it and I thought MSA stopped getting LLB.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 20, 2015)

I should be getting mine today.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 20, 2015)

Spoiler!!!! Don't look if you don't want to see what's in Serendipity!


----------



## JenniferV (Nov 20, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Spoiler!!!! Don't look if you don't want to see what's in Serendipity!


OMG I love it!


----------



## jenny1973 (Nov 20, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Spoiler!!!! Don't look if you don't want to see what's in Serendipity!


Wow! Nicer items than in the October box!!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice!!!


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Nov 20, 2015)

@@jenny1973, I hated to say it, but I agree with you.  October was the only box I ever got, where I didn't use any of it.  I got Serendipity today and I really love it.  I kinda wish they would do more food type boxes.


----------



## Saiza (Nov 20, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Can you provide the link? I can't find it and I thought MSA stopped getting LLB.


http://forum.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/discussion/comment/20729/#Comment_20729

Hopefully that takes you to the discussion on MSA, someone asked LLB's FB I think about the November Serendipity and she posted their response.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 20, 2015)

@@Saiza Thank you!


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 20, 2015)

Per the picture in the link to the forum above, there are some variations.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 20, 2015)

I love this Serendipity bag. I am invited for Thanksgiving dinner and I might take it as a gift to hostess. Everything just fits so nicely and all items are quality things. Of course I might just keep it for myself ;-)

My boys would be more then happy to devour those marshmallows!


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 21, 2015)

I was on the 240Sweet website before I even realized there is a coupon code. They would make great stocking stuffers or gifts for people at work!


----------



## kkat (Nov 23, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> So, I was told they always have extra products and decided to surprise some people. Maybe they'll "surprise" other people the next month.


Hehe...They sure know how alienate people, lol.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would have much rather had that than the expensive monthly box I am on the hook for!

This month's Serendipity looks nice, but it bugs me since it looks better than the October box. I wish they would have kept their focus on LLB instead of a "new" venture...which was supposed to be the purpose of going to bi-monthly, right?  These items would have made for a much cuter October box!  

Hope the December box makes me forget all the rest....Fingers crossed. I reeaally *really *(_really_!) hope they get back to their "old" selves! I just loved last December's box!


----------



## Saiza (Nov 23, 2015)

Me too @@kkat, I hope LLB returns to the old style of boxes otherwise I'm going to have to cancel. I used up all my points this morning in the shop so I'm at 0.


----------



## Kaistone (Nov 29, 2015)

I actually just ordered my cards, it took all of about 15 minutes. So grateful to LLB for sending me the November Serendipity! I was planning on sending out holiday photo cards this year. Thanks to LLB and Mixbook I don't have to worry about having to figure out how to get them done or even about paying for them


----------

